# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  вопрос о фермах

## ЧАНТАРУКМИ ДЕВИ ДАСИ

Харе Кришна. Скажите, пожалуйста, где в России и за рубежом существуют действующие развитые фермы-общины в сознании Кришны, в том числе возможно частные. Интересны адреса, сайты. Спасибо.

----------

